# Need other stuff!



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Trying to find a place that sells a dummy gun for the Sig Pro SP 2022, and one that sells the Swiss Arms Sig Pro spring powered BB gun. Any ideas? I'm obviously not using the right Google terms. 

Given that IDPA does a lot of different stuff and that I'm a rank beginner, the more ways I can find to safely train the better.

ciao!

leam


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

You're not going to find any dummy gun or replica for the SP2022, its too similar to the 2009 and 2340 for anyone to care enough to make it.

The link below is to a semi automatic gas powered sigpro SP2340 airsoft gun.

http://www.airsplat.com/Items/GP-KSC-P2340.htm

Generally I purchase airsoft guns from overseas websites in Hong Kong, namely http://www.wgcshop.com , but for your purposes airsplat.com should be fine. The gun will more than likely have an orange paint that will be extremely difficult to remove; if that's a problem I'd suggest going through Hong Kong where there will still be paint but it will be much easier to get rid of.


----------

